# se li era trovati fermi davanti all'ingresso



## MicheleAmericano

Leggo in _Io uccido_ di Giorgio Faletti's (pagina 18):

Li aveva conosciuti un paio di anni prima, quando se li era trovati
fermi davanti all'ingresso della radio.

È la costruzione riflessiva _trovarsi _+ oggetto diretto che non capisco. Penso che il senso è "Li ho incontrati per caso davanti all'ingresso." Conoscete altri esempi di questa costruzione?


----------



## annadifrancia

Ciao, 

nella frase che riporti, il soggetto non ha trovato i suoi amici necessariamente "per caso", la costruzione non indica per forza casualità: c'è sicuramente una sfumatura che suggerisce che il soggetto _non aspettava_ di trovarseli davanti, ma magari loro lo avevano premeditato...

Non riesco a trovare costruzioni simili tratte dalla letteratura. Però mi viene in mente, a proposito di casualità, che qualche forma riflessiva particolare viene usata anche quando racconti di aver visto qualcuno che non ti aspettavi di vedere. Invento un esempio: sto raccontando e a un certo punto dico "Allora entro in classe, e chi ti vedo?" Il "ti vedo" non è "ho visto te" ma per come lo interpreto io equivale a dire "non immaginerai mai chi ho incontrato!". 

Spero di non aver detto una fesseria, aspetto altri commenti  se trovo qualcosa in letteratura te lo segnalo!
a


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Grazie, Anna. È possibile che il _li_va con _davanti_? Si può dire, per esempio: _Se li ho trovati nella biblioteca?_ Qualcuno ha suggerito il anche il seguente esempio, ma non so se è la stessa cosa:

Me lo sono trovato davanti e non sono riuscito ad evitarlo (dopo un accidente con un animale)

-- questo anche con _davanti_. Purtroppo il verbo reflessivo con li mi pare sempre strane.


----------



## annadifrancia

Non sono sicura di capire il tuo dubbio. Provo a fare qualche esempio: 

Me lo sono trovato davanti = ho trovato un amico in piedi davanti a me
Me li sono trovati davanti = ho trovato più di un amico in piedi davanti a me

Ho dato la caccia al topo tutto il giorno, e la notte me lo sono trovato sotto al letto!
Quando il marito è tornato a casa, si è trovato davanti l'amante della moglie 
Stavamo parlando di loro, e ce li siamo trovati alle spalle!

Più chiaro?


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Si, molto più chiaro, mille grazie!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Michele, e benvenuto al Forum.

È proprio vero che le difficoltà della propria lingua materna si impara a riconoscerle quando è uno straniero a fartele notare!
Nel caso della frase in questione direi che:
"... quando se li era _trovati fermi_ davanti ... " = "... quando li aveva trovati fermi davanti a sé ... "

È utile?

GS


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Grazie per l'accoglienza, Giorgio. Sono di fatto straniero e sono molto felice per tutte istruzioni nella lingua italiana. Per quanto riguarda la struttura in questione, mi sembra un'espressione idiomatica che deve essere accettata piuttosto che "capita" - come molte molte cose in tutte le lingue!


----------



## Necsus

Credo che sia più usato il verbo _ritrovarsi_, con questo significato, e non esprime esattamente gioia nei confronti di chi/cosa viene ritrovato.  Dal Treccani:
3. Nell’uso fam., region., _ritrovarsi_, trovare in sé, addosso a sé qualche cosa, per lo più spiacevole, quasi constatandone con sorpresa la presenza: _s’è ritrovato sul conto un addebito che non sa spiegarsi._


----------



## MicheleAmericano

È una interessante sfumatura con _ri-_. Ma quello che mi fa fastidio è il _li_. Si potrebbe dire anche _Si era trovato davanti all'ingresso con loro_?

O come ho domandato a Anna sopra: _Se li ho trovati nella biblioteca?

_Anna (sopra) ha offerto i seguenti esempi:
_Me lo sono trovato davanti = ho trovato un amico in piedi davanti a me
Me li sono trovati davanti = ho trovato più di un amico in piedi davanti a me

Ho dato la caccia al topo tutto il giorno, e la notte me lo sono trovato sotto al letto!
Quando il marito è tornato a casa, si è trovato davanti l'amante della moglie 
Stavamo parlando di loro, e ce li siamo trovati alle spalle!_

Ho pensato che forse il _li _viene con _davanti_, ma gli altri esempi provano che non è vero. Non trovo nulla nei dizionari su _trovarsi _+ oggetto diretto!


----------



## Necsus

No. Il _li _è necessario. 'Se li era ritrovati' è la forma pronominale usata colloquialmente del verbo _ritrovare_, che nella sua normale forma transitiva sarebbe molto più asetticamente 'li aveva (ri)trovati davanti a sé'. Succede normalmente con tanti verbi, p.e. mangiare/mangiarsi, leggere/leggersi, e così via. 
Forse può essere utile un'occhiata alla discussione sui 'Verbi pronominali/riflessivi'.


----------



## annadifrancia

MicheleAmericano said:


> _Se li ho trovati nella biblioteca?_



--> se li è trovati nella biblioteca. 

Se usi la prima persona singolare, dici "ME li SONO trovati nella biblioteca". 

Non capisco cosa non capisci del "li", che negli esempi sta per ciò che hai trovato, cioè i libri. "Li" ho trovati = ho trovato i libri. Se te li sei trovati davanti, dici "me li sono trovati davanti", se te li sei trovati sotto dici "me li sono trovati sotto (al tavolo)", eccetera 

Ho pensato a qualche esempio della stessa costruzione con verbi diversi da "trovare", dimmi se ti confondo le idee definitivamente 

1) "Susanna ha preparato una torta e poi se l'è (=la è) mangiata tutta da sola." --> Questa frase ha un sottotesto del tipo: Susanna ha fatto la torta e poi, alla faccia di tutti, se l'è mangiata senza darne nemmeno un pezzettino agli altri!

2) "Mancava solo un giorno alla consegna dei moduli, e anche se Piero aveva detto che ci avrebbe dato una mano, ce li (=i moduli) siamo dovuti compilare noi!" --> In questo caso l'espressione neutra sarebbe "noi abbiamo compilato i moduli", ma siccome Piero non ci ha aiutati e noi ci siamo trovati nei guai, "ce li siamo dovuti compilare" sottolinea la rabbia per Piero e il lavoro che abbiamo dovuto fare noi al posto suo. 

Non avevo mai riflettuto sulle sfumature (dalla stizza con Piero alla soddisfazione di Susanna) che questa espressione può dare alle frasi... Qualcun altro ha altri esempi? 
a


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Grazie. Gli esempi sono molto utili. Nel frattempo ho trovato (credo) il termine grammaticale giusto per la costruzione, cioè "verbi pronominali transivitive" (o "pronominali apparenti"?). Parte del mio problema è che non ci sono costruzioni simili in francese (molto meno in inglese o in tedesco!).


----------



## Necsus

Appunto. È la discussione che ti ho indicato nel post precedente. All'interno dovrebbe esserci anche il link al thread in Italiano/Inglese, se non ricordo male.


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Si, la discussione è molto utile. Non l'avevo trovata prima.


----------



## ohbice

MicheleAmericano said:


> È una interessante sfumatura con _ri-_. Ma quello che mi fa fastidio è il _li_. Si potrebbe dire anche _Si era trovato davanti all'ingresso con loro_?_!_



_Si era ritrovato davanti all'ingresso loro _(o anche _Lui aveva trovato davanti all'ingresso loro_)

Altri esempi: cercavo la racchetta e me la sono (ri)trovata rotta = mi sono (ri)trovata rotta lei, la racchetta

pensavo alla mia amica Rosilde e me la sono trovata di fronte = mi sono ritrovato di fronte lei, la mia amica Rosilde 

cercavo le scarpe pesanti e aprendo l'armadio me le sono trovate proprio lì davanti = mi sono ritrovato proprio lì davanti loro, le scarpe pesanti


ciao
p


----------



## MicheleAmericano

oh said:


> _Si era ritrovato davanti all'ingresso loro _(o anche _Lui aveva trovato davanti all'ingresso loro_)
> 
> Altri esempi: cercavo la racchetta e me la sono (ri)trovata rotta = mi sono (ri)trovata rotta lei, la racchetta
> 
> pensavo alla mia amica Rosilde e me la sono trovata di fronte = mi sono ritrovato di fronte lei, la mia amica Rosilde
> 
> cercavo le scarpe pesanti e aprendo l'armadio me le sono trovate proprio lì davanti = mi sono ritrovato proprio lì davanti loro, le scarpe pesanti
> 
> 
> ciao
> p


----------



## MicheleAmericano

Vi ringrazio per questi contributi. Ho tanto da imparare!


----------

